# Gut-loading and Fly cultures..



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Apr 18, 2007)

Anyone got a link or easy guide on how to make a fruit fly culture?

Also..what is gut-loading? Is it effecftivly stuffing ur livefood with chow so that they are even more more of a meal for you mantids?

Jonny.


----------



## Rick (Apr 18, 2007)

I buy the fruit fly medium as the commercially made stuff smells less and has mold inhibitor already added. I hear you can make your own though.

Gut loading is when you feed your feeder insects nutritious food and in turn that makes them more nutritious to whatever eats them.


----------

